
First Facebook App Up For Sale On Ebay - transburgh
http://gigaom.com/2007/09/19/first-facebook-app-up-for-sale-on-ebay/
======
rms
$1000 with 5 days left in the auction. There are no users!

I know lots of people here that have facebook applications. Has anyone
considered selling on ebay?

